# Thyroglobulin question



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Ever since my TT last October my thyroglobulin levels have been undetectable. I've just found out that the latest one has come back as 2.4.

A quick search of Dr Google has made me panic a little! Can anyone help to put this in context? Is 2.4 high? I didn't have RAI. What might happen next?

The results will eventually get to my oncologist, who will then contact me to let me know if this is significant. However, in an attempt not to spend the next few weeks in unnecessary panic, any help or feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My doctors feel anything over 2.0 is reason for concern. Not really "high" (I've seen MUCH higher), but if it was previously undetectable (do you have the exact numbers?), then it is trending upwards, which usually means recurrence, unfortunately.

All said assuming you have TgAB numbers run at the same time, yes?

Each doctor has a slightly different protocol, but mine would order a whole body/radioiodine uptake scan to see if uptake can be detected. If so, I would be given another dose of RAI (and, for you, your first dose).

Did you have an ultrasound when you had the blood work?


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Joplin, THANK YOU for such a swift reply! It means so much knowing there are people out there who care.

Previously it was less than 0.1 - which we were really impressed by, considering I didn't have RAI.

I didn't have an ultrasound this time - had one in April and we were going to get another one next spring (my encapsulated FVPTC was considered low risk of recurrence!). Guess that might need to be brought forward, at the very least.

I have had a consistent, low level of antibodies every time, which were exactly the same this time as every other time.

I think it might be time to email that consultant...


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You are very welcome.

Wow, a Tg of 0.1 is enviable! Given that that was your levels before, I would consider 2.4 a pretty big jump (sorry to say that!!). However, it's still pretty low in the grand scheme of things, so I bet that while you do have some thyroid tissue still hanging around in there, you aren't talking about a huge recurrence that will require surgery. It stinks, but I think there are upsides here. Especially since you've have ultrasounds and it sounds like it was caught early.

I would have avoided RAI is possible, but at the end of the day, it wasn't so bad. A little bit of an annoyance, with all the restrictions etc, but not bad at all.

Let us know what the consultant says!


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Consultant says it is nearly within the functional sensitivity range of the test, or may reflect remaining thyroid tissue as I didn't have RAI (strange that it's suddenly appeared after a year) so test again in 3 months to see if this carries on increasing. I presume the antibodies don't help in interpreting the test results, either.

Not feeling horribly convinced at the moment, but he is the specialist, so I'm just going to have to get on with it. I just wish my thyroid cancer had read the rule book. I don't trust it to behave as it should.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

PS Yes, I know! I do have a strong tendency to worry entirely unnecessarily.

Thyroid cancer is going to have to teach me that this is a waste of time...


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think that's ok -- really, I do. Yes, some doctors would be more proactive, but there's a big split in the thyroid cancer field in which some doctors think the more aggressive approaches give rise to other cancers. (Full disclosure: my doctor was on the aggressive side of things and I didn't and still don't have any issue with this...but I am reading the differing perspectives with great interest.)

I've been told the major rule of thumb with Tg is to look at trends. So, as long as you stay on top of this, I think it's ok.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you, Joplin - I needed to hear that.

I guess I veer towards the "aggressive" camp here - having been told that it was "very unlikely" to be cancer in the first place, I've got a built-in assumption that, if it can go wrong, it will. Which is, of course, ridiculous.

I'll just have to try and forget all about it and see where we're at in 3 months time.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I know, I lean toward more aggressive (usually) as well. But, I've certainly paused when I think about the amount of radiation I've ingested. At the time, I was just in the mind set of "GET IT OUT OF ME"...I think there's some value in the watch and wait approach. Again, as long as you don't somehow fall through the cracks, I think everything is going to be a-ok.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

KeepOnGoing said:


> Consultant says it is nearly within the functional sensitivity range of the test, or may reflect remaining thyroid tissue as I didn't have RAI (strange that it's suddenly appeared after a year) so test again in 3 months to see if this carries on increasing. I presume the antibodies don't help in interpreting the test results, either.
> 
> Not feeling horribly convinced at the moment, but he is the specialist, so I'm just going to have to get on with it. I just wish my thyroid cancer had read the rule book. I don't trust it to behave as it should.


The healthy body has a little TG but should not have TgAb.

So, you are good. Just stay the course and get your regular check ups!! I am thrilled for you and sorry you had to go through this. I could not be much help as fortunately I have not had the experience but I read all your posts and I care very much.

We "all" do!


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you, Joplin and Andros.

It can be rather lonely, when you don't know anyone else who's had thyroid cancer (and neither does my GP!) so it's good to know there are people out there (thousands of miles away) who are happy to share their experiences and put my mind at rest.

I won't fall through the cracks - if I was that sort of person, I'd never have been diagnosed in the first place!


----------

